# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Direkta_Mente en Viladecans

## Pardo

El próximo dia 19 de Septiembre, estaré con mi espectáculo Direkta_Mente en el Teatro Atrium de Viladecans,  las 22h.

Salud!
Pardo.

----------

